# Yuan Ming Zhang Workshops in Austin, TX - November 8-13



## future man (Oct 20, 2002)

The Fu Sang Tree Acupuncture & Herbs and Tom Gohrings School of Tai Chi present:

Master Zhang is an 18th generation Taoist Qi Gong and martial arts master and a direct descendant of Zhang Sang Fang, the originator of Tai Chi Chuan. Master Zhang travels to the U.S. to spread the teachings of his masters and the beauty of Chinese culture and martial arts. He is a leading member of the United Nations Qi Gong Association and is currently working to open the first public hospital in Tibet.

FREE INTRODUCTION & DEMONSTRATION
Friday, November 8 
 7:30 pm

SEMINAR 1: TAOIST YOGA (MEDICAL QI GONG)
Saturday, November 9 
 9 am  1 pm 
 $50
Taoist Yoga (Qi Gong) exercises including five element qi gong, fire dragon qi gong, universal energy qi gong, and more. This seminar will improve your health, your martial arts practice and is great for health practitioners themselves and their patients. Beginners welcome!

SEMINAR 2: TAOIST TAI CHI
Sunday, November 10 
 9 am  1 pm 
 $50
This seminar will cover the Taoist principles of Tai Chi and the Taoist 13 form and application. Beginners welcome!

WEEKEND DISCOUNT: $90 FOR SEMINARS 1 & 2

SEMINAR 3: XING YI CHUAN (FORM-MIND BOXING)
Monday, November 11 and Wednesday November 13 
 6:00 pm  9:30 pm 
 $90
An introduction to the 5 Element and 12 Animal Forms of Xing Yi practice and martial application

All Events will be held at
TOM GOHRINGS SCHOOL OF TAI CHI
1914B Guadalupe (next to Veggie Heaven & across from Dobie Mall)

To Register or For More Info Call 512-480-8090

Call for early registration and multiple seminar discounts.

Private qi gong treatments available by appointment.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

